# October renunciation meeting in the Globe



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

> Americans in Canada driven to divorce from their country
> Barrie McKenna
> 
> The U.S. citizenship ceremony is an iconic rite of passage for immigrants.
> ...


rest here

Thanks to everyone on this board who helped. It's #1 on the Globe site right now.


----------



## Cafreeb12 (Oct 12, 2011)

416 said:


> rest here
> 
> Thanks to everyone on this board who helped. It's #1 on the Globe site right now.


We need to keep commenting there. So many are of the impression that A.) we are "new" Canadians B.) This is about taxes owed when it's not and C.) How punitive these new measures are. 

I had wished this article would bring out just how punishing and unfair the "Hire" legislation really is for so many middle income and poor people with dual some of whom did not even consider themselves American! It also punishes Canadian spouses and children, people who never have been nor ever will be American.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for the link! I was wondering when this would be published.

To be honest, I have to say that I am dissapointed with this article and had been expecting more. There is nothing new here besides one case study and mentioning that there was group meeting in Toronto, with the article ending with a quote from the US Consulate saying that all of the renunciations have been fueled by media coverage and implying that, in fact, the numbers are so small so who cares. The article glosses over the issues involved and just vaguely mentioned FBAR, FATCA but does not really address how intrusive it all really is. The whole pieces also seems to just scream "spoilt rich people don't want to pay" and this is mirrored in the earliest comments, which are, by and large, predictably malinformed or barely on topic. Look at some of these absolutely disgusting comments from some of these people:

"I can't help but think were getting sloppy seconds. lol. They're just doing it for the money."

"What a hilarious story. The US is desperate for tax revenue yet the citizenry is too selfish to pay for their government and public services..."

Thankfully, it looks as if most of the trolls posted their comments first in a rush to see who could be the most anti-US and now there are actual comments appearing from people affected and those with something to constructive to contribute. I found one comment which simply compares the US and Canadian citizenship pledges to be fascinating: The Canadian pledge basically says "don't break the law", whilst the US one basically says "we own you". Scary stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

DonPomodoro said:


> Look at some of these absolutely disgusting comments from some of these people:
> 
> "I can't help but think were getting sloppy seconds. lol. They're just doing it for the money."
> 
> ...


I've stopped reading blog posts on news stories, because the trolls sicken me and it's such a time-waster. Sadly there are nasty, ugly people in Canada; the US doesn't have a monopoly on low-life-forms.

On this website I want publicly to thank Mark Wittgen for his courage in coming forward under his real name and in posing for a photo on page 3 of one of our national newspapers. That takes guts; "coming out" like that on almost any story can generate some stupid, ill-informed, hateful comments from people who have nothing better to do with their lives than making such comments. 

The "embassy spokesperson's" spin implying this was a one-off meeting done for "time management" reasons, is despicable, given what we know about the wait lists not only in Canada but in many other countries for US citizens abroad who are fed up and want out, even at hefty emotional and financial costs.


----------



## 416 (Sep 20, 2011)

Schubert said:


> The "embassy spokesperson's" spin implying this was a one-off meeting done for "time management" reasons, is despicable, given what we know about the wait lists not only in Canada but in many other countries for US citizens abroad who are fed up and want out, even at hefty emotional and financial costs.


In fairness to the consulate, they are being creative in finding ways to accommodate the large numbers rather than just announcing they have a two-year waiting list like the missions in London and Hong Kong.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

Schubert said:


> On this website I want publicly to thank Mark Wittgen for his courage in coming forward under his real name and in posing for a photo on page 3 of one of our national newspapers. That takes guts; "coming out" like that on almost any story can generate some stupid, ill-informed, hateful comments from people who have nothing better to do with their lives than making such comments.
> 
> The "embassy spokesperson's" spin implying this was a one-off meeting done for "time management" reasons, is despicable, given what we know about the wait lists not only in Canada but in many other countries for US citizens abroad who are fed up and want out, even at hefty emotional and financial costs.


Absolutely! :clap2: Well, the old adage still fits, "Consider the source" 

Well, let's see what excuse they give for the next one........there's already a waiting list for meeting #2


----------



## The_Animal (Nov 7, 2011)

Schubert said:


> I've stopped reading blog posts on news stories, because the trolls sicken me and it's such a time-waster. Sadly there are nasty, ugly people in Canada; the US doesn't have a monopoly on low-life-forms.


And I'm sorry for the fact that those who are so much under stress have to put up with those low lifeforms. I'd put them on a lower genera than protoplasm, because a protoplasm reacts with some semblance of intelligence.  On second thought, I think we can classify those "low life-forms" as one step below protoplasm...and define the genera as "waste-of-oxygen". 

From a born in Canada...Canadian. I apologize for those protoplasmic rejects.


----------



## AmTaker (Aug 17, 2011)

416 said:


> In fairness to the consulate, they are being creative in finding ways to accommodate the large numbers rather than just announcing they have a two-year waiting list like the missions in London and Hong Kong.


Are there really 2 year waiting lists in London and Hong Kong ? I hadn't heard that before.


----------



## The_Animal (Nov 7, 2011)

AmTaker said:


> Are there really 2 year waiting lists in London and Hong Kong ? I hadn't heard that before.


 Yep, Uncle Sam wants to get as much money as they can out of you guys before you fly the coop. Of course, they're not going to say so. 

Y'know...somethin' about money troubles that he's having...Just sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

416 said:


> In fairness to the consulate, they are being creative in finding ways to accommodate the large numbers rather than just announcing they have a two-year waiting list like the missions in London and Hong Kong.


Yes, it's not the Toronto consulate who is responsible for this mess and I have heard nothing but appreciation for their manner of treating renunciants. And there is no two-year wait time, at least not yet. I contacted them on 24th of October and it was mentioned the next meeting may be in December.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Just thought that I would post this article here from Market Watch, which I found to be much more thorough and balanced than the Globe and Mail piece:

Swearing out for U.S. citizens held in Toronto - Bill Mann's Canada - MarketWatch

Cheers


----------

